# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Gezocht: Mensen die last hebben van een ACNE HUIDTYPE!

## Peter van den Hurk

Voor de ontwikkeling van een nieuw Medisch Hulpmiddel (cosmetisch/smeerbaar) zijn wij op zoek naar enkele mensen die last hebben van een Acne huid.
Zij mogen dit middel als 1e evalueren en gebruiken. Het product wordt opgestuurd.
Het product gaat Europees op de markt komen bij drogisterijen en apotheken en is op dit moment nog in ontwikkeling.

Uiteraard is het product veilig en betrouwbaar. Verdere details worden gegeven in een volgend stadium.
Wij hebben ruime ervaring met cosmetica voor Acne en hebben hiervoor reeds producten ontwikkeld.

Als u interesse heeft om een nieuw product voor Acne te gebruiken, mailt u dan naar [email protected] . Wij nemen dan contact met u op.

Wij zijn erg benieuwd naar uw mening!

LAHURQUE International BV
Postbus 124
5550 AC Valkenswaard | Nederland
[email protected]

----------

